# My First Aquascape



## JPT81 (28 Nov 2020)

Hey all,
So here it is. 
The beginning of my very first aquascape.

I’m using a Fluval Flex 57L, along with a Fluval 95g Co2 kit...I know, not the best Co2 kit but it’s all I can afford for the time being. Will hopefully upgrade to a better kit in the next few months.

Here’s the tank so far. I’m hopefully going to put some plants in tomorrow...depending on how crazy my day is! 
I also want to add a little bit more substrate to the back right corner to make more of a slope.

Please let me know what you think and be as brutally honest as you like! It’s all a learning curve to me.  
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2020)

Looks great @JPT81 and you’ve got some height going on with your dragon stone, don’t want those textures getting lost beneath the plants. Really good use of the space and plenty of room for planting 👍🏽


----------



## JPT81 (28 Nov 2020)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Looks great @JPT81 and you’ve got some height going on with your dragon stone, don’t want those textures getting lost beneath the plants. Really good use of the space and plenty of room for planting 👍🏽


Thanks very much Geoffrey, it means a lot to get a positive comment!!
I keep looking at it and thinking ‘shall I move it about a bit!?’ 
I’m too scared to move anything now! 😆


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Nov 2020)

JPT81 said:


> I’m too scared to move anything now! 😆



Apologies 😂 

You’ve got a photo. Can always put it back.


----------



## Nico Felici (29 Nov 2020)

Looks really nice indeed, well done! What plants have you got in mind?

Personally I would try and make sure the smaller rocks stay visible as possible once plants are growing, particularly bottom left and top - I reckon they give balance and that needed asymmetry to the whole scape. But then who wouldn't be happy with a thick healthy carpet of Eleocharis anyway


----------



## JPT81 (29 Nov 2020)

Thanks very much Nico! 
The plants I'm going for are Rotala Rotundifolia (red and green), Staurogyne Repens, HC (could be tricky being my first time!) and Althernanthera Reineckii Mini.

I did consider Eleocharis but I liked the look of HC more. If I struggle to grow it, I may end up trying Eleocharis! 

Thanks for the tips on the rock placement too, I’ll make sure the smaller rocks at the front are visible! 👍


----------



## JPT81 (29 Nov 2020)

Little update!
Added the HC, going to attempt a dry start-ish. Well, only a couple of days so they root a little bit. Sadly I can’t do 1-2 weeks dry start as I stupidly ordered all my plants together and I’m worried they’ll start dying.
My Rotala green has already started to go brown on the edges of some of the leaves! Ugh!


----------



## JPT81 (1 Dec 2020)

Added my Staurogyne Repens and Alternanthera Reineckii Mini tonight.
I know it probably looks naff to some of you out there! 😂
I don’t even know if I’m doing this right, even though I’ve been watching as many videos as possible on how to plant things.

All comments welcome, even if it’s brutally honest! 🙂👍

Thanks for looking.


----------



## noodlesuk (2 Dec 2020)

I'm no expert, but looks good to me. I like the colours, gives a contour effect, making look mountainous. Awesome.


----------



## JPT81 (2 Dec 2020)

noodlesuk said:


> I'm no expert, but looks good to me. I like the colours, gives a contour effect, making look mountainous. Awesome.


Thanks very much Noodles!! 
I guess we’ll see how it goes, hopefully it’ll all grow in ok.


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Dec 2020)

Looks great man! What are your plans for the bg, any planting there?


----------



## JPT81 (2 Dec 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Looks great man! What are your plans for the bg, any planting there?


Thanks Wolf!
Yeah, I’ll be planting in background. I’ve got Rolata Rotundifolia Red and Green, so hopefully they’ll get nice and tall and bushy at the back. They’ll be going in in the next couple of days. 👍
I may add to the background, I just haven’t decided on what else to plant yet.


----------



## JPT81 (3 Dec 2020)

To fill or not to fill. That is the question.

So, I’ve had my HC planted since Sunday and I added the Staurogyne Repens and Althernanthera Reineckii Mini on Tuesday...I had to because I was worried they were going to start dying.
I know people let HC grow anywhere from 3 weeks to 2 months but sadly I don’t think I really have that time. Poor planning on my part! 
Now I’m wondering whether to fill my tank or not!? I still have Rotola Green and Red to add but was going to do that as I filled the tank. They’re currently sitting in a bucket with plenty of light.

Any advice or opinions would be appreciated!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## JPT81 (8 Dec 2020)

I added the last of my plants and filled the tank tonight.
Is it normal to feel very nervous about this!?
Co2 will be started tomorrow as it’s a bit late in the day to turn it on now. I need a longer tube for my Co2 canister as it’s way too short! Ugh! 
I’m using the Fluval 95g Co2 kit for now, so anyone who can recommend where to buy compatible tubing for it would be greatly appreciated.
So there we go. Hopefully my cycle will go smoothly and there won’t be any issues!

Did I mention I feel nervous!? 😂


----------



## JoshP12 (8 Dec 2020)

JPT81 said:


> Is it normal to feel very nervous about this!?



Of course! The first time I trimmed plants I was worried they wouldn’t grow back . 

Josh


----------



## JPT81 (8 Dec 2020)

JoshP12 said:


> Of course! The first time I trimmed plants I was worried they wouldn’t grow back .
> 
> Josh


Glad I’m not alone in this! 😂
I keep thinking ‘Am I in too deep here!?’


----------



## si walker (8 Dec 2020)

Thats funny. Your giving me flash backs. 
I had that feeling when i opened the plants and realised that it was going to be quite a job to even get them prepared for planting. Now i'm struggling to find the time to trim them! I haven't even posted a pic of my tank yet! I found keeping a diary really helpful in the early stages. Water changes etc. What worked and what didn't. 
Just enjoy the process.


----------



## JPT81 (8 Dec 2020)

si walker said:


> Thats funny. Your giving me flash backs.
> I had that feeling when i opened the plants and realised that it was going to be quite a job to even get them prepared for planting. Now i'm struggling to find the time to trim them! I haven't even posted a pic of my tank yet! I found keeping a diary really helpful in the early stages. Water changes etc. What worked and what didn't.
> Just enjoy the process.


Thanks Si, I’m glad it’s not just me! 😂
I think I’ll know by next week if I’m enjoying this! Haha.

I’ll take your advice and enjoy the process. I am still looking forward to getting some fish in there, the kids are going to love it!


----------



## si walker (8 Dec 2020)

See there you go again! I'm still without fish and 3 months have gone by.  Just 4 Amano Shrimp, loving life in an underwater jungle. 
My son asked me about fish today. I think i'm about ready.... Shrimp are brilliant though.


----------



## JPT81 (8 Dec 2020)

si walker said:


> See there you go again! I'm still without fish and 3 months have gone by.  Just 4 Amano Shrimp, loving life in an underwater jungle.
> My son asked me about fish today. I think i'm about ready.... Shrimp are brilliant though.


Ah yes, Shrimp!! I think whats what I’m going to put in first actually.
I showed my kids some videos of them and they found them hilarious.
It’s good to hear you’re enjoying yours!! 
I can’t wait for the day I can introduce some in to my tank. 👍


----------



## JPT81 (13 Dec 2020)

It’s been 5 days since I filled my tank.
Co2 is definitely having an effect on the plants.
I’ve realised how much I hate HC Cuba already!! 😂
It’s sort of getting a bit bushy so I tried to trim it ever so slightly...bad move! It kept breaking loose and floating to the top. The kids found it hilarious...I didn’t! 🤣
I’m going to hold out and see how it goes, I might end up scrapping it all together if it ends up being too frustrating to manage.

Not looking too bad I guess. 
I have realised that the way I’ve set my rocks and planted things, is going to be very awkward to trim and maintain. 
Even with long scissors, it was tough to get a good cutting angle. We’ll see how it goes!


----------



## JPT81 (19 Dec 2020)

11th day update! 
Things seems to be going ok.
I’m still not loving the HC Cuba. It’s come away in a couple of places but I’ve managed to stick it back in place. Dunno if it will grow in, we’ll see.
Having an issue with Ammonia. It’s been reading 0.25 for the past 5 days, even with 40-50% water changes. I’m hoping this is normal for a cycling tank at this point?

As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## JPT81 (20 Dec 2020)

Ugh! So last night whilst inspecting my tank, I found my first lot of algae.
At first I was worried it was blue-green algae but I’m now thinking it could be hair algae.
Here are some picture of the early stages. I’m going to get on my usual water changes later and see if I can gently get it out with a toothbrush.
I’m going to shorten my lighting period and keep my Co2 pumping for the usual 8ish hours.
Any other tips would be much appreciated!

Thanks all.


----------



## Big G (20 Dec 2020)

I would hazzard a guess that both images show just BG. The first looks like hair but I think it's more likely BG that's just wrapped around itself. Maybe lifted off the rock but still connected? Just my guestimate.
Sounds stupid, but is there a sort of odour to the tank water that wasn't there before?

If so it ups my confidence it's BG. 

Bg


----------



## JPT81 (20 Dec 2020)

Big G said:


> I would hazzard a guess that both images show just BG. The first looks like hair but I think it's more likely BG that's just wrapped around itself. Maybe lifted off the rock but still connected? Just my guestimate.
> Sounds stupid, but is there a sort of odour to the tank water that wasn't there before?
> 
> If so it ups my confidence it's BG.
> ...


Hey BG,
I can’t actually smell at the moment as I’ve just got over Corona virus and it’s left me without a sense of smell! 😣

I’ve been watching the algae today and it does seem to have stringy bits coming off it. Maybe I’m just hoping it isn’t BG! I’ve turned up my Co2 and I’m making sure not to give it as much light as usual.
I’m going to do a water change later and will try and gentle tease the algae off.
Here’s another picture. It does look like it’s sort of branching off at the top!? I dunno!?


----------



## Wolf6 (20 Dec 2020)

Looks like bga to me, spot dose with easycarbo or something and its gone in no time. Just turn off the filter for a few minutes when you do so it can work its magic


----------



## Big G (20 Dec 2020)

I’ve had great luck with just using a piece of 6mm airline to syphon off the stuff when I spot it.

Again, that 3rd image looks like classic blue green to me.

It can be gossamer thin and tears & folds, almost like the skin on a cold cup of tea. I’m still convinced the hairs are just ragged, torn bits of bga to be honest

all the best

Bg

p.s. Take care of yourself with that CV19 👍

Bg


----------



## JPT81 (20 Dec 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Looks like bga to me, spot dose with easycarbo or something and its gone in no time. Just turn off the filter for a few minutes when you do so it can work its magic


Thanks Wolf!
I’ll give it a day or 2 and see if it reappears...I’m sure it will!
Then I’ll maybe order some online. 👍


----------



## JPT81 (20 Dec 2020)

Big G said:


> I’ve had great luck with just using a piece of 6mm airline to syphon off the stuff when I spot it.
> 
> Again, that 3rd image looks like classic blue green to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks BG!
I think you’re right.
I’ve just done a water change and cleaned it off the dragon stone when the water was low. I used boiling hot water in a cup and dipped a toothbrush in it and cleaned it off.

I’ll keep check over the next few days. No doubt it’ll return!
I think I’ll check out this Easycarbo stuff that Wolf6 has recommended.

Thanks for the kind words too! 👍


----------



## Big G (20 Dec 2020)

Glad that worked for you.

Funny stuff BGA. The very ‘soup‘ from which all further life was dragged so I’ve read.

I’ve had touches of it in both my tanks so far. Both have Dragon/oeke stone too. Been lucky so far as it seems to have given up once I’m onto it. Fortunately it’s colour betrays it. Once you’ve had it and know it I doubt you’ll miss it again.

The smell I would describe as sort of ‘old skool 80’s LFS’ .(I’m showing my age) Tanky, earthy, not quite fishy but ‘organic’ fragrance. Unmistakable once experienced.

Hope that lovely tank eases the isolating for you

seasons best

Bg


----------



## JPT81 (20 Dec 2020)

Big G said:


> Glad that worked for you.
> 
> Funny stuff BGA. The very ‘soup‘ from which all further life was dragged so I’ve read.
> 
> ...


Thanks again BG!

I have to admit, I had to Google LFS! 😂 Old school Puma trainers, right?
I think I know the smell you mean. Hopefully I’ll be able to smell soon!

I won’t lie, the rank has been a little bit stressful but I think I’m getting used to it now. I’m over the ‘being scared of ruining my tank’ stage now so I’m starting to enjoy it more. I’m sure it’ll keep my busy over the coming weeks of isolation!

All the best mate, have a great Christmas! 😁


----------



## RudeDogg1 (20 Dec 2020)

U don’t need to keep doing water changes ur gonna just delay the cycle


----------



## JPT81 (21 Dec 2020)

RudeDogg1 said:


> U don’t need to keep doing water changes ur gonna just delay the cycle


Oh god, really?? I thought water changes were part of the cycle. But now reading what you said, it makes sense not to change the water! Ugh, I feel dumb!
I’ve obviously read it wrong somewhere and got it in my head that I need to do it every day!! 
Thanks for the heads up RudeDogg!


----------



## dgilbert2 (21 Dec 2020)

@JPT81 , I'm following your journal with interest as I have the same tank, but its not looking as good as yours does . I also wish you a recovery back to full health soon. Such awful times!

@Big G I'm curious about the significance of the "earthy" smell, as I'm sure I have that now from my tank. What does that say about the tank and is there anything needed to be done to address it?


----------



## Big G (21 Dec 2020)

dgilbert2 said:


> @Big G I'm curious about the significance of the "earthy" smell, as I'm sure I have that now from my tank. What does that say about the tank and is there anything needed to be done to address it?



on it’s own? I wouldn’t worry. Just keep an eye out. There are probably other things that make up that smell. In the case of my 80’s fish shop analogy - probably burst tanks and generally damp lino.

Those early, bottom leaves on a plant that should otherwise be frog-green, that bit of rock that has a shadow where no shadow is cast, that dark patch of substrate that’s not getting flow? A gentle look in good light or maybe nip a bit out with the pincettes to confirm as much as the fragrance.

Once experienced, never forgotten. You’ll lock it away in your brain. That blue-green sheen, almost iridescent, is the give away. Nothing is quite the same.

all the best

Bg


----------



## JPT81 (21 Dec 2020)

So, I was about to order some Easy Life Easycarbo as recommended by Wolf6, and spotted Blue Exit.
Does anyone have any opinions on which would be best to use on blue-green? 🤔


----------



## JPT81 (22 Dec 2020)

A little update.
I’ve got my Co2 going at around 1 bubble per second for 8 hours and I’ve turned off my lights off. I’ve not dosed anything over the last day or so. The last things I added to my water were Fluval Water Conditioner when I did my last water change and a cap full of Seachem Stability.

I’ve noticed a few more spots of algae around the aquarium as you can see in the pictures. Most of them look like little black spots at the moment.
I’ve redirected my nozzles to try and make the Co2 bubbles move better around the tank. I’ve also ordered some Blue Exit to see if it helps the BGA. Failing that, I’ll use some Easycarbo like Wolf6 recommended.

Ugh, it’s made me feel pretty gutted and unsure about starting all this up. Only a few days ago, I was feeling excited about getting some new inhabitants for the tank, now I feel like I’ve taken on too much. 
I really don’t want to be tackling algae for weeks or months...I know that this is sometimes part of owning an aquarium but I didn’t expect it to happen this quick.
Gutted!


----------



## Wolf6 (22 Dec 2020)

Blue exit will kill these bacteria (at least it has for me decades ago, if its still the same recipe), but I feel its like using a shotgun on a mouse and doesnt tackle the cause. Easycarbo is sold as a liquid form of carbon, but many people here use it as algae prevention/removal. It usually kills what you dose it on, whereas the blue exit might kill beneficial bacteria too. Its discussed here too: Has anyone tried Easy Life's Blue Exit?
Important is to tackle what causes it. Have a look around this forum, plenty of threads cover possible causes and solutions. Most important is: dont be distraught, every keeper has had his fair share of algae. Over the years you accumulate knowledge to know how to deal with them or at least keep them in check. My first tanks were a mess. How long are your lights on now? Be sure to remove any decaying plant matter too.


----------



## JPT81 (22 Dec 2020)

Wolf6 said:


> Blue exit will kill these bacteria (at least it has for me decades ago, if its still the same recipe), but I feel its like using a shotgun on a mouse and doesnt tackle the cause. Easycarbo is sold as a liquid form of carbon, but many people here use it as algae prevention/removal. It usually kills what you dose it on, whereas the blue exit might kill beneficial bacteria too. Its discussed here too: Has anyone tried Easy Life's Blue Exit?
> Important is to tackle what causes it. Have a look around this forum, plenty of threads cover possible causes and solutions. Most important is: dont be distraught, every keeper has had his fair share of algae. Over the years you accumulate knowledge to know how to deal with them or at least keep them in check. My first tanks were a mess. How long are your lights on now? Be sure to remove any decaying plant matter too.


Thanks for this Wolf6!
I’ve ordered the Blue Exit but I’ll do what you said and order and use some Easycarbo first. 👍
I’ve been trying to work out what the cause is. I’ve probably not been using enough Co2 for a start so I now have that running at 1 bubble per second. My Co2 drop checker is a light green at the moment. I have it running for 8 hours a day.
My lighting may have also been on a bit too long but I’ve now changed that.
Yesterday I hardly had it on. I turned it on just to check things out throughout the day. I thought it might be good for the tank to have very little light for a day.
Today I’ve got my light on just for 5 hours and I’m planning to keep it that way for a while, just until my algae issue is resolved.
I’ve been trying to fish out any plants that look a bit worse for wear too.

I haven’t dosed anything for around a day now but may add some Seachem Stability tomorrow, just to keep up with my dosage.

So, I’m going to carry on cycling my tank without any water changes etc. or adding any Tropica Specialised until my water levels are right.

Thanks again for the info. I think I’ve got a good bit of it of reading to do on the forum tonight! 🙂


----------



## dgilbert2 (23 Dec 2020)

Hi @JPT81 , stick with it . We all go through these phases with algae, especially in new setups. Its so easy to read so much and to receive so much advice, one often conflicting the other. It all gets over whelming and we end up making things worse trying too many things. I know I did .

I found the videos by George Farmer on the Flex quite helpful - Playlist

What I ended up doing with my Flex was getting back to basics, particularly in terms of maintenance. i.e., I started daily 50% water changes (added Prime / Stability / Ferts each time) to keep Ammonia and nutrients in check. I could then start to see improvements in the plants, algae started to reduce, along with the Ammonia. (When the water level is down you could spot treat the BBA, but go steady.) I then slowly increased the time between water changes. I learnt the value of water changes!

Good luck and remember that improvements can take quite a few days to become obvious .

Edit: Check you have some Nitrates in the water, do you know the level? Water changes will usually keep these at sensible levels for you at the start.


----------



## JPT81 (23 Dec 2020)

dgilbert2 said:


> Hi @JPT81 , stick with it . We all go through these phases with algae, especially in new setups. Its so easy to read so much and to receive so much advice, one often conflicting the other. It all gets over whelming and we end up making things worse trying too many things. I know I did .
> 
> I found the videos by George Farmer on the Flex quite helpful - Playlist
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words of encouragement dgilbert!
I’m going to do my best to stick with it.
The last couple of days have looked ok.
I’ve had little to no light on and I’ve had my Co2 steady for 3 days at 1 bubble per second and on for a total of 8 hours a day.
I’ve noticed a few small dots of black/dark algae on some of the leaves so I’ve pulled a few of them out tonight along with any leaves that looked like they were dying.
Also, I had what looked like the start of green string algae (if that’s what it’s called) but they seem to have disappeared over the past day!? 🤔
Anyway, tonight I tested my water and these were my readings - 
PH - 6.4
Ammonia - 0.25 (it’s sort of half way between 0 and 0.25 so I’ve gone with the higher reading)
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5

I dosed half a cap of Seachem Stability too but I’ve stayed away from dosing any more Tropica Specialised for the time being.
I’m also seeing my Ammonia start to come down now which is great! 

Lets see what the coming week brings! 😊


----------



## JPT81 (23 Dec 2020)

Day 15 update!
Ive seen a few spots of black/dark looking algae on some of my leaves. I’ve pulled out a few of them along with any dead looking leaves.
Strange thing...I noticed what looked like green string algae on the end of some plants (I’m not sure yet, still learning my algae types) but they seem to have disappears over the past day! Hmmm!

I’ve had little to no light over the past few days and my Co2 has been steady at 1 bubble per second for 8 hours a day. I’ve been doing that for 3 days now.

My water levels seem ok too. My ammonia is coming down slowly, reading somewhere between 0 and 0.25. I’m happy with how that’s coming along.

So here’s a picture. Not much different from the last, but you can really see the plants coming on.
I’m reluctant to start hacking away just yet whilst things stabilise, but I did chat a few leaves off the Reinekii mini as it was covering some of the HC.

As always, thanks for looking! 😊


----------



## dgilbert2 (24 Dec 2020)

Your tank does look good from the Photo  .

Remember you can reduce the CO2 period if you have reduced your lights.

Have a good Xmas.


----------



## JPT81 (24 Dec 2020)

dgilbert2 said:


> Your tank does look good from the Photo  .
> 
> Remember you can reduce the CO2 period if you have reduced your lights.
> 
> Have a good Xmas.


Ah, ok cool!!
I was wondering if I should do that too.
I might knock it down to 5-6 hours then.
Thanks for that.

Have a great Christmas mate, all the best!


----------



## Big G (24 Dec 2020)

Bit leftfield but makes a lot of sense on some level.

The Butterfly Effect ;(Butterfly effect - Wikipedia) especially once a tank shows signs of maturing and the struggle between competing forces heads towards equilibrium (even if it's not the one we're not striving for.)

All the best

Bg


----------



## JPT81 (27 Dec 2020)

Small update.
I’ve added around 1ml of Easycarbo to my tank today.
I spot dosed it over what possibly looks like BGA and a strange yellow looking algae? which I’m not 100% sure on. Possibly brown algae? 🤔

Will dose Easycarbo for a few days and see how it goes.
Going to keep light down to around 5 hours a day too.
And now we wait. 😁


----------



## JPT81 (28 Dec 2020)

Did a water test today and my ammonia is bugging me! 😖
I did a tank water test and a tap water test and as you can see, the colours are pretty much the same.
The yellow colour that my tests produce aren’t as dark as the ‘0 yellow’ colour on the API test table. So I don’t know if I’m reading 0 or if I’m reading something in between 0 - 0.25. 🤔
I’d like to think my tap water doesn’t contain ammonia! 😂
I’ve read that some people haven’t been able to get a 100% reading with the API test kit so I’m putting it down to this issue.
What do you think?

My water test looks like this -

PH - 6.4
Ammonia - 0 - 0.25???
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5.0
Temperature - 25.7

I’m on my second day of spot dosing Easycarbo too. I can see it making a difference on the algae spots I’ve got in my tank. Might keep this up for a few more days to see how it goes.
Light is back on for roughly 5 hours and my Co2 is turned off whilst I dose with Easycarbo. Can Co2 be left on with Easycarbo?? 🤔

As always, thanks for looking! 😊


----------



## dgilbert2 (28 Dec 2020)

I have always found the API ammonia kit hard to read at 0 / 0.25 and you can easily read it as 0.25! I've found its best to hold the test vial at about 45 degrees to the test chart and read under 6500k lighting or daylight through a window. Looking at your test vial photos I would say the reading is zero. One not to worry about .


----------



## JPT81 (28 Dec 2020)

dgilbert2 said:


> I have always found the API ammonia kit hard to read at 0 / 0.25 and you can easily read it as 0.25! I've found its best to hold the test vial at about 45 degrees to the test chart and read under 6500k lighting or daylight through a window. Looking at your test vial photos I would say the reading is zero. One not to worry about .


Thanks as always, dgilbert!
I’ll give the daylight reading at a window a go next time. I’ve been doing it under the brightest bulb in the house! 😂
Thanks for the reassurance! 👍
Question is, when do I declare this a cycled tank!? I’m now on day 20, I think. 🤔


----------



## JPT81 (30 Dec 2020)

I’ve started thinking about what I’m going to put in my tank. 
The first fish I’ve been thinking of putting in are Otocinclus, maybe 4 of them. 
After around a month, I was thinking of adding about 5 Cherry Shrimp and another month after that, maybe 6-7 Neon Tetras. 

If there are any fellow Fluval Flex 57L owners here, I’d love to hear how you’ve got on with your fish and if they’re similar to what I’m planning. I’ve been reading a few on the forum which are great!


----------



## Karmicnull (31 Dec 2020)

I'd put the cherry shrimp in first.  They are pretty robust whereas Otos have a bit of a rep for initial fragility.  I like your pacing of a new type of fish per month.  I did similar and it worked really well.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## JPT81 (31 Dec 2020)

Karmicnull said:


> I'd put the cherry shrimp in first.  They are pretty robust whereas Otos have a bit of a rep for initial fragility.  I like your pacing of a new type of fish per month.  I did similar and it worked really well.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Simon


Thanks Simon, I’ll definitely add the cherry shrimp first then!
I’m still tackling a BGA issue at the moment so I need to get that under control before adding them.

Have a great New Year mate! 👍


----------



## JPT81 (1 Jan 2021)

So my ongoing battle with BGA, cyanobacteria continues.
I did around a 50% water change today and sucked out as much cyanobacteria as possible. I then scrubbed the dragon stone with boiling hot water and then squirted on some Easycarbo. I left it for around 15 mins and then filled the tank. I’m probably going to have to do this regularly so I’ll be doing regular water changes for how ever long it takes.

One other thing is the HC Cuba!!!! I HATE IT!!! 
Any time I go near it or clean around it, it works itself loose and floats to the top! I cannot get it to stick to the substrate at all.
I was so close to ripping it out earlier but I had to stop myself...it seems like such a waste of money to just dump it.
I know it’s not going to get any better but I’ll probably keep it in for the time being.
Ugh!!! HC Cuba...what a damn nightmare!!! 
As we speak, I’ve just looked over at my tank and noticed a clump of HC Cuba floating on the top of the water!
AGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Diogo81 (1 Jan 2021)

Hello to all,

I’ve also experienced a bad episode of Cyanobacteria on my tank, and what did the trick was to apply hydrogen peroxide (H2O2). It only took a few applications with a seringe and it was all gone one day to another.

If you’re willing to try it, just be careful to don’t use more than 1ml per liter of water, and always do it with your filter turned off.

Best regards 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (1 Jan 2021)

JPT81 said:


> So my ongoing battle with BGA, cyanobacteria continues.



If it carries on consider using ADA’s phyton git. You will still need to manually remove any pockets around the tank you can access first. If it’s below the substrate line you can use a 1ml syringe to inject below the substrate along the glass. Then dose the water column. It’s pricey but it works against Cyanobacteria.

The ADA phyton git Sol is just a thicker solution so it can be painted on hardscape/plants more easily. You get more for your money with Sol than the usual liquid type so it’s more economical. Keep it in the fridge and a bottle lasts years. Typical lack of information regarding ingredients but it is phytoncide.

Other uses... paint wood with phyton git before placing in a new scape and you can avoid the fungus/mould you get at startup. It’s pretty versatile.


----------



## JPT81 (1 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the replies guys, both great bits of info that I’ll certainly consider if things get even worse!!


----------



## JPT81 (10 Jan 2021)

My tank hasn’t had much love this week due to working 12 hour shifts for the past 4 days.
Today I intend to have a good clean out and take away a few dead leaves/plants that seem to have melted.
I just wondered if anyone has he’d this issue with a white substance showing up in the corners of their tanks, on the silicone. It’s sort of slimy but when cleaned away, it sort of flakes and floats away. I try to suck up as much of it as possible.
I initially thought it was just the usual bio film that coats everything, but after reading various posts, I’m not so sure. 🤔


----------



## JPT81 (10 Jan 2021)

Tank update...after a water change and clean out.
I’ve cut away the plants and leaves that had melted and taken away the HC Cuba that had floated away from the substrate.
I’m going to leave the rest in for now but as soon as it floats to the top, it’s getting binned.
I think I’m going to look at other plant options to replace my HC Cuba...such annoying stuff!!

Anyway, here is the tank at the moment. It’s looking bare at the back due to cutting away the bad stuff.

Water levels seem fine though so it’s not all bad.
Looking at trying to find a place locally that stocks Cherry Shrimp, but it’s proving difficult at the moment. Nobody seems to have them! 

As always, thanks for looking!


----------



## JPT81 (17 Jan 2021)

Another quick update!

So, I’ve been lucky enough to have been in work this week so I’ve not had much time to clean my tank. So today I made the effort to clean it and change things up a little.
First I got rid of all the HC Cuba...it was so so annoying. It never rooted in to my substrate and I was sick of it floating to the top!
I’ve separated and moved the Alternathera Reineckii 'mini' so that it goes all around the front left of the tank. I also moved the Staurogyne Repens around the front right, as you can see in the picture. I think it’ll look better this way.
For the time being I’m going to leave the substrate in the middle as it is. I may plant something else in there at a later date...possibly more Staurogyne Repens.
The Rotala at the back hasn’t grown much since I cut of the dead leaves and stems but hopefully it’ll come back pretty quick.

The Cyanobacteria still pops up every now and again but I’ve found sucking it out and water changes is helping.

I’m currently trying to find a local shop that stocks Cherry Shrimp but they seem hard to come by at the moment. Hopefully I’ll get some soon!!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JPT81 (22 Jan 2021)

Today was a very special day...
IT’S MOVING IN DAY!!
I bought 6 Cherry Shrimp and drip acclimated them before adding them to my tank.
All seem very happy in their new home. Hopefully they’ll settle in and be around for a long time. 🤞


----------



## JPT81 (26 Jan 2021)

Sad news.
Yesterday when I got home from work, I found 1 of my shrimp had died.
I’m wondering if it’s due to my water change the day before, could it have been stress!?
My other shrimp seem happy enough so I don’t know what it is.

Water perimeters are -
PH - 6.0
Nitrate - 5
Nitrite - 0
Ammonia - 0
Temperature- 23

I’ve also turned off my Co2 just in case.
I’ll monitor them over the next couple of days but I’m hoping things are going to be ok.


----------



## JPT81 (30 Jan 2021)

Little update.
My shrimp seem fine since the sad shrimp death on Tuesday. They seem lively and are feeding well.
I’ll do my weekly water change tomorrow and hope that it doesn’t cause too much stress or any deaths.
I’ve also turned off my Co2 as my shrimp seemed to be swimming fast around the tank and to the top of the water. I had the Co2 as low as I could get it and it still seems too much. 🤷‍♂️
After the death on Tuesday I feel like it’s too much of a risk and don’t want to kill any more with too much Co2. Maybe I’m being over cautious? Maybe they were just swimming around fast for fun? I dunno.
I may slowly introduce the Co2 again next week but all seems fine in the tank right now. No algae and water perimeters are good.

Here’s a little picture of feeding time.


----------



## JPT81 (2 Feb 2021)

MY FIRST SHRIMP MOLT! 
So today whilst checking over my tank, I noticed my first shrimp molt.
I’m super excited about it, as were my kids. It’s the little things, right!? 

Here’s a picture of it!


----------



## Karmicnull (2 Feb 2021)

Yep that's it alright. You are one step further towards shrimp multitudes!


----------



## JPT81 (2 Feb 2021)

I’ve decided that I’m going to get rid on my Co2 system.
Today, I heard a big pop and bubbling sound from my tank, only to find that the tube had popped off the diffuser.
Luckily it hasn’t killed or stressed out my shrimp so I guess I’ve been lucky.
I don’t really fancy taking a chance with this system now. It’s been brilliant since I got it but I’m not risk using it again in case the worst happens.
To be honest, I hadn’t been running it much since I got my shrimp so I think my tank will be fine without it.
My plants aren’t dependant on Co2 and have been thriving this week.

If needs be, I’ll have to purchase a better Co2 system in the future!

By the way...it’s a Fluval 95g Co2 kit. I know they’re not the best, but it’s suited me perfectly up until now!


----------



## JPT81 (3 Feb 2021)

Haven’t posted a full tank picture for a while so here’s how things look at the moment.
Nothing much going on. 
The plants I moved around are settling in well and I’ll need to trim a few during my next water change!


----------



## JPT81 (19 Feb 2021)

Tank update!

So I’ve had a bit of a re-jig of my plants...again! 😂
I’ve added some Staurogyne Repens along the left front side, moved the Alternanthera Reineckii Mini to the front middle section and I’ve also added Limnophila sessiliflora to the sides with a little bit of Limnophila Hippuridoides in front of it.
Hopefully everything will grown in well and I won’t have too many issues.
I also put my Co2 kit back in but this time I’ve put it in the back compartment next to my heater and water pump. Seems to be working well as the Co2 gets sucked in to the water pump and distributed around the tank better than last time.
The shrimp seem happy and I’ve had my 5th molt today. All 5 shrimp have now molted (is that a word!?) which is great. No sign of any berried shrimp yet but I’m hoping it’ll happen soon.
I really want to get some Neon Tetras in the tank but I’m going to wait until the shrimp are more established. 🤞

Here’s a picture...doesn’t look like much has changed but if you look closely, you’ll see a couple of shrimp posing for pictures. 😂

Thanks for looking! 😊


----------



## FishKeeper55 (20 Feb 2021)

Nice looking setup, my advice would be don't panic to much if things start to go wrong, small adjustments with lot of patience is needed, I know is one of the hardest thing to do when you constantly looking at the tank , from personal experience cherry shrimps are very hardy and they love moss, so if you could maybe add something in your tank to accommodate, I started with only 6 shrimps and after few months now I donated I think about 50+ to local fish shop because was getting out of hand, I never feed mine with any special food they will eat whatever they can find, make them work for it


----------



## JPT81 (20 Feb 2021)

Thanks @FishKeeper55 
I did consider moss but I’ve read a few posts that have put me off. People saying it got in to their filters and pumps and that it spread and took over their tanks.
I’m still thinking about it though! 
As for feeding the shrimp, I have been trying to limit it to maybe once or twice a week. I’ve noticed they’ve done a good job of cleaning quite a few of my dirty leaves!!
I just love them!!! 😍


----------



## JPT81 (28 Feb 2021)

Not the greatest day today.
I did my weekly clean and water change along with cutting back a few plants.
Sadly I noticed a dead shrimp at the back of the tank.
It must have been there for a couple of days as it’s well eaten. There wasn’t much left at all.
I also noticed that one of my other shrimp seems to have started molting but just from the head. I’m hoping it’ll be ok but I’m worried I’ve got another slow death on my hands. 😔

Having another one of those days where I’m left wondering if fish keeping is really what I should be doing. Gutted.

Apart from the death and issue with the other shrimp, the tank is actually beginning to look ok. My plants are growing in nicely and my water levels seem fine.

Here’s a picture of my poor shrimp. At first I thought it was Vorticella but on closer inspection, it looks too much like the beginnings of a molt.


----------



## Underwater stories (28 Feb 2021)

JPT81 said:


> Hey all,
> So here it is.
> The beginning of my very first aquascape.
> 
> ...



This is my first 😁


----------



## JPT81 (29 Mar 2021)

Disaster tonight!
As I was heading to bed, I realised that my Co2 was still on...I forgot to turn it off earlier today! I must have been on for 10-11 hours. I’m always really careful with it but today I just completely forgot! Gutted!
What made it worse is that it was pumping out a crazy fast amount of bubbles, dunno what happened but when I left it this afternoon, it was only doing 1 bubble every 2-3 seconds.
My drop checker is yellow and I can only see one of my 4 shrimp, which was upside down at the bottom of the tank.

I immediately turned my pump nozzles up out of the water to try and get some oxygen in to the tank. 
After 5-10 minutes, the shrimp that was upside down seems to have come alive a little and is now near the top of the tank, trying to get some of the oxygen.

Can’t say for sure if this is going to save the tank, I guess I’ll know in the next couple of hours.
I fear the worst though as the other shrimp are know where to be seen. 

Praying for a miracle!


----------



## Karmicnull (29 Mar 2021)

Fingers crossed mate. How's it looking?


----------



## JPT81 (29 Mar 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Fingers crossed mate. How's it looking?


Well, you won’t believe it but they’re all ok!!
I could see 2 of them after about an hour but today all 4 have come out!
Phew!!! Disaster averted!!!!


----------



## Karmicnull (29 Mar 2021)

Nice.  I'll crack open a celebratory beer on your behalf 😎.


----------



## JPT81 (12 Apr 2021)

Little update.
Here’s how things are looking.
Have been holding off on putting Neon Tetras in as I was hoping my shrimp would have some babies. It’s not happening, and I’m not getting impatient. 🤣
Might get my fish in next week! 
starting with about 8 neon tetras.

Tank is looking a bit bland, but it’s growing very well.


----------

